# Summer work wanted



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

Im planning to spend my summer in Spain learning Spanish. Since I'll only be in Spain 8-10 weeks I don't need a visa or anything, but I do want to find a part-time summer job. I have an MBA (but no TEFL certification) so do you think I can find "under the table" English teaching at a school or summer camp? Where should I start looking? Would Madrid be my best option or should I look elsewhere? I could also work in graphic design, social media, web design, customer service (cafes, receptionist work, etc), and/or marketing but I wouldn't be legal. Would you all agree I should stick with looking for an English teaching job? Please help! I need advice! Thanks!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I doubt anybody is going to directly recommend ways of getting under the table work, as it can get this forum into trouble. However you might be able to get volunteer summer camp work around Madrid, or in language villages, where they give you board and lodgings but don't pay you. Other type of work is difficult to find in summer, regardless of whether it's legal or not, because half of Spain shuts down.


----------



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay 
I just want to take Spanish classes and make a little money to support myself. Why does everything have to be so complicated?!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

kristinrae said:


> Okay
> I just want to take Spanish classes and make a little money to support myself. Why does everything have to be so complicated?!


Because we have 37% unemployed people here, who need work to support and feed their families.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

kristinrae said:


> Okay
> I just want to take Spanish classes and make a little money to support myself. Why does everything have to be so complicated?!


Because it's in one hell of a recession and when you get Spanish people going picking olives at 3euros an hour you know it's dire.Don't get me wrong spain is a fantastic country to live in if you are lucky enough to have work or you are retired with secure pensions.Me and the wife have Spanish friends who have not worked for 6or7 years and they would do anything to earn a few euros and it really is soul destroying to see them but they still manage to put a smile on their face.I don't know if this is spelt correctly but have a look for wwoof you might find something with them but all you get is food and board.Respect.SB.

http://ruralvolunteers.org/WHOSTS/


----------



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm sorry but I'm not looking to take jobs from Spaniards. I am looking for the jobs that are in demand for native English-speakers. Jobs that ARE outsourced already. Those jobs do exist and it's because of the Spaniards needing and hiring native English speakers for teaching English and editing English copy and posting English on social media and creating websites in English. Those are needed to turn their economy around and make them more competitive and attract tourism.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

If these jobs exist you won't have any trouble finding one.I am sure Spanish will employ Spanish over Jonny foreigner,Come on over but don't forget to bring plenty of money with you as you will need it.There are few people on this forum who are teachers and they have been here many years and their reputations precede them.You will have to let us know where this work is then I can pass it onto my Spanish friends who are desperate for work.Bit early but I hope everybody enjoys Semana Santa.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kristinrae said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not looking to take jobs from Spaniards. I am looking for the jobs that are in demand for native English-speakers. Jobs that ARE outsourced already. Those jobs do exist and it's because of the Spaniards needing and hiring native English speakers for teaching English and editing English copy and posting English on social media and creating websites in English. Those are needed to turn their economy around and make them more competitive and attract tourism.


Its not just native Spanish who are in dire need and struggling, but British who live there too - many are second generation now and have totally bilingual children who are also looking for work - both summer jobs, part time jobs while they're at college and of course full time employment

Jo xxx


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

kristinrae said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not looking to take jobs from Spaniards. I am looking for the jobs that are in demand for native English-speakers. Jobs that ARE outsourced already. Those jobs do exist and it's because of the Spaniards needing and hiring native English speakers for teaching English and editing English copy and posting English on social media and creating websites in English. Those are needed to turn their economy around and make them more competitive and attract tourism.


That's a fair point, but they also need people to pay their taxes to turn their economy around as well. It's a sore point - as I expect you're now becoming aware of. I realise that in other countries earning a bit of cash on the side is not really frowned upon, but here we've had banks filtering away black money to line the pockets of their rich buddies, while children have had to smuggle food out of the school canteen because there isn't any at home. Their lives are complicated as well.

Anyway here's another volunteer place:

Pueblo Ingles for Adults - Volunteer Abroad | Diverbo

As I mentioned, above, you'll get board and lodging so you won't need to supprt yourself. The only downside is that you probably won't get to speak much Spanish.


----------



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay thanks. Sorry if I offended. It was just me being naive and asking questions to inform myself so I can consider all options.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kristinrae said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not looking to take jobs from Spaniards. I am looking for the jobs that are in demand for native English-speakers. Jobs that ARE outsourced already. Those jobs do exist and it's because of the Spaniards needing and hiring native English speakers for teaching English and editing English copy and posting English on social media and creating websites in English. Those are needed to turn their economy around and make them more competitive and attract tourism.


the jobs go to native English speakers who can work here legally - so don't need a work visa, as you do

you should look into a proper student visa - that would generally give you the_ legal _right to work 20 hours a week


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> That's a fair point, but they also need people to pay their taxes to turn their economy around as well. It's a sore point - as I expect you're now becoming aware of. I realise that in other countries earning a bit of cash on the side is not really frowned upon, but here we've had banks filtering away black money to line the pockets of their rich buddies, while children have had to smuggle food out of the school canteen because there isn't any at home. Their lives are complicated as well.
> 
> Anyway here's another volunteer place:
> 
> ...


She wouldn't get to speak _any _Spanish - or she could be kicked out

Both my daughters have volunteered with Diverbo & it was a great experience - and although they are both fluent / native Spanish speakers they weren't allowed to speak a single word of Spanish while they were there - until the farewell party on the last night, when they both LOVED the expression on the Spanish kids' faces when they suddenly spoke to them in Spanish


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You coming here to work is like someone from Europe trying to get into the USA to work - almost impossible unless you have a skill that is not already easily available. 

It is not easy to get into your country even for a holiday (vacation) without having to jump through several hoops and being treated like a criminal.

With regard to teaching English, most people would prefer to be taught by an English person than an American because of accents and the different words you use.

As said by someone else, come for a short visit but bring enough money to support yourself without having to work


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> ...
> *With regard to teaching English, most people would prefer to be taught by an English person than an American because of accents and the different words you use.
> *
> 
> ...


While I can't speak for "most people", most Spaniards I know say it's the other way round. US English is fairly standard and easily understood. UK English is full of regional accents and colloquialisms.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kristinrae said:


> Okay thanks. Sorry if I offended. It was just me being naive and asking questions to inform myself so I can consider all options.


Employers are not allowed to employ non-EU citizens until there are none left who want a job.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chopera said:


> While I can't speak for "most people", most Spaniards I know say it's the other way round. US English is fairly standard and easily understood. UK English is full of regional accents and colloquialisms.


You obviously know different Spaniards. US English IS full of different words and word usages and US English varies (both in regional accents and colloquialisms) considerably from North to South and East to West and because the US is so vast there are even greater differences. The philologist at the local academy had difficulty in getting work because, despite having an excellent command of the subject, he has an American accent.

There is a document of differences between UK and US English that runs into about 30 pages.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> You obviously know different Spaniards. US English IS full of different words and word usages and US English varies (both in regional accents and colloquialisms) considerably from North to South and East to West and because the US is so vast there are even greater differences. The philologist at the local academy had difficulty in getting work because, despite having an excellent command of the subject, he has an American accent.
> 
> There is a document of differences between UK and US English that runs into about 30 pages.


But I think the point @chopera made is valid.

At the school where I help out, they teach American English (I try and correct them where I can but it's an uphill battle). Also, the (English) teachers have been taught America and not English.

I came across this whilst living in Germany as well but that could have been more to do with the American forces based there.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> But I think the point @chopera made is valid.
> 
> At the school where I help out, they teach American English (I try and correct them where I can but it's an uphill battle). Also, the (English) teachers have been taught America and not English.
> 
> I came across this whilst living in Germany as well but that could have been more to do with the American forces based there.


Must be regional, because around here it's all British English that's taught, both in schools and in the academies. That's what I teach, and we prepare all the Cambridge exams (PET, FC, etc) but none of the American ones. It's the same in all the academies around here. I have to say, though, that I've never felt discriminated against job-wise for being American. Academies and students alike have always been fine with me being American, so long as I stick to teaching British vocabulary.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Must be regional, because around here it's all British English that's taught, both in schools and in the academies. That's what I teach, and we prepare all the Cambridge exams (PET, FC, etc) but none of the American ones. It's the same in all the academies around here. I have to say, though, that I've never felt discriminated against job-wise for being American. Academies and students alike have always been fine with me being American, so long as I stick to teaching British vocabulary.


I'm not far from Snikpoh - but it's BrEng here too - also for Cambridge exams in the state schools & the academies


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Likewise Br. English and Cambridge exams, although there are some centres offering Trinity exams which for the moment (they are being toughened up) are much easier than the Cambridge ones so are given lower worth when assessing prospective employees.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I wasn't referring to the English taught in schools - which in Madrid is very much "received" British English as well. Most Spaniards I know want to use English at work - to communicate with other people around the world who also might not be native English speakers. Nearly all of them comment that US English and the US accents are easier to understand, are more familiar to them, and have fewer variations. So that's what they prefer to learn. They don't want to deal with estuary English, Glaswegian accents, or whatever, they just want to communicate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I wasn't referring to the English taught in schools - which in Madrid is very much "received" British English as well. Most Spaniards I know want to use English at work - to communicate with other people around the world who also might not be native English speakers. Nearly all of them comment that US English and the US accents are easier to understand, are more familiar to them, and have fewer variations. So that's what they prefer to learn. They don't want to deal with estuary English, Glaswegian accents, or whatever, they just want to communicate.


I totally get that - when I taught English in an academy, I was told that if I'd had a broad accent of any kind, I wouldn't have got the job!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> While I can't speak for "most people", most Spaniards I know say it's the other way round. US English is fairly standard and easily understood. UK English is full of regional accents and colloquialisms.


I teach almost exclusively in company in and around Madrid and my clients want what they're going to use which is "European English". By that I mean English which is most directly influenced by the UK, but which is also influenced by the large numbers of people in the European business world who are bilingual or who speak English to an advanced level - the Dutch, some Germans, some Belgians and others; even some Spaniards!
I think it depends on who your company does business with and where the central offices are. My clients, as I say want British English.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I teach almost exclusively in company in and around Madrid and my clients want what they're going to use which is "European English". By that I mean English which is most directly influenced by the UK, but which is also influenced by the large numbers of people in the European business world who are bilingual or who speak English to an advanced level - the Dutch, some Germans, some Belgians and others; even some Spaniards!
> I think it depends on who your company does business with and where the central offices are. My clients, as I say want British English.


Yes I should add that I work for an American company, but most of our conference calls are between European offices.


----------



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I have read that American English is preferred but I think because we can't get work permit very easily, British is more prevalent. At least that's my theory. I'm exploring homestays with families in Spain (conversing in English in exchange for room/meals) or providing social media/marketing services in exchange for boarding.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kristinrae said:


> Thanks everyone. I have read that American English is preferred but I think because we can't get work permit very easily, British is more prevalent. At least that's my theory. I'm exploring homestays with families in Spain (conversing in English in exchange for room/meals) or providing social media/marketing services in exchange for boarding.


I think British English is much more sought after and there is still a percentage of Spaniards who like it for snob appeal and think that American English is not the real thing!
I do not think that in any way, but have a lot of comments along those lines, unfortunately...

PS On the FAQ's on the first page you have some links to homestay volunteer type organisations


----------



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

A different forum (with very grumpy commentators) said homestays are illegal. Is that true?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kristinrae said:


> A different forum (with very grumpy commentators) said homestays are illegal. Is that true?


I presume it depends on how you get here ie what the terms of your visa are.
Why do they think they are illegal?


----------



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

I have no idea. They didn't say.


----------

